# birch bark surf rod grips



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

Anyone turn birch bark grips for surf rods? I'm thinking about using them on a couple 12'6" rods and a 7'. The 12'6" would be split grips and a solid on the 7 footer. 

I really like flocked shrink wrap, but am getting board with it. The birch bark would look killer and be great on day 1, but aren't sure how well it would hold up the abuses of surf fishing.

Anyone have experience with these? Do they hold up to salt water and sand?


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

I have seen it on knife handles but never a rod. Are you taling about wraping it around the blank or using a cross section of the bark to make stacked rings? All the knives I have seen were stacked rings and those should hold up as well if not better than cork but will be a little heavier. If wrapped around the blank then I dont know but I have seen canoes made of it so maybe.


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

stacked rings


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

I think that would look pretty cool. Here is a link for doing a knife handle I am guessing it would be similar. If you were conserned with druability then you try using some tru oil on it when it is finished.


----------

